# Honda Fit Sport Hitch?



## jcos (Dec 28, 2007)

I just bought a 2008 Honda Fit Sport and I need help with what hitch I should buy.

Suggestions appreciated!


Also, what 2 bike rack should I get?


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

I am big fan of Curt Manufacturing hitches. Great quality, sturdy and reasonably priced. Here are the install instructions for the Fit Sport http://fileresource.sitepro.com/filemanager/66/filecollections/251/1F3A954B-F9F1-02E2-1513-25A54BA88B70.pdf

OK, check this out http://www.etrailer.com/hitch-2008_Honda_Fit.htm

The Curt is the most expensive, yet looks like it is the stronger build than the others as well.

Simple install and should be more than sufficient for bike hauling.

I just bought one for my Scion xD. I would check out a few other manufactures as well.

As for racks, the Thule T2 is my favorite.


----------



## Honda Fit (May 4, 2008)

Why not just throw it inside of your fit?









https://www.fitfreak.net/gallery/displayimage.php?album=383&pos=4


----------



## 7bluespots (Jul 3, 2008)

oops...


----------



## 7bluespots (Jul 3, 2008)

oops again. Sorry. Don't know why this keeps wanting to attach to the wrong posting. (newbie syndrome)


----------



## 7bluespots (Jul 3, 2008)

Honda Fit,
I have been considering doing as you suggest, "throw it inside", and was wondering - what size is that block (I assume - it is wood?) that you have your bike mounts attached to - 2x4?, and do you have the block secured to the car in some way to keep the whole thing from sliding around?
Cheers...


----------



## Honda Fit (May 4, 2008)

Yeah, it's just a block of 2x4. 

As for security, I haven't figured out the best way to keep the bike from falling over. It doesn't slide, but when you turn the bike will want to just flop. I have tie-down straps that don't work too well, so I'm going to try to put a hook screw onto the 2x4, then use some bungee cord to keep it from moving.


----------



## 7bluespots (Jul 3, 2008)

*Ooops. This is getting frustrating now...*

eeee. delete please. :madman: sorry. This software is crazy.


----------



## 7bluespots (Jul 3, 2008)

Honda Fit said:


> Yeah, it's just a block of 2x4.
> 
> As for security, I haven't figured out the best way to keep the bike from falling over. It doesn't slide, but when you turn the bike will want to just flop. I have tie-down straps that don't work too well, so I'm going to try to put a hook screw onto the 2x4, then use some bungee cord to keep it from moving.


Honda Fit,
Just out of curiosity, does it want to fall over as much when you turn with 2 bikes on it, or is it mainly when there's just one? And how badly does it try to tip? From the picture, it looks like your 2x4 isn't all that long - just a little wider than needed for a good spacing between the mounts. I don't actually have my Fit yet (waiting on the dealership) so I can't experiment just yet, and I know the inside of the Fit is not all that wide so it may not make any difference, but it seems like it might be more stable if the 2x4 was the width of the inside of the car. Then if one were carrying 1 bike, and mounted it on the mount closest to the center of the car/2x4, the extra length would widen the base of the "triangle" to *theoretically* make the whole package less tippy... and if there were 2 bikes, you could set something (a bag with other riding gear, etc) on the extra length of the longer leg end to help balance the outside bike in a turn away from it's side of the car, when it would be more likely for gravity to tip it outwards. Any thoughts?


----------



## BanzaiRider (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm loading mine with the fork towards the front and I tie them up with a bungee strap to the coat hanger hook and the bike's seatpost. Either one or two bikes and they don't move at all. I don't have a picture but I'll try to take one next time I load my bikes.



Honda Fit said:


> Yeah, it's just a block of 2x4.
> 
> As for security, I haven't figured out the best way to keep the bike from falling over. It doesn't slide, but when you turn the bike will want to just flop. I have tie-down straps that don't work too well, so I'm going to try to put a hook screw onto the 2x4, then use some bungee cord to keep it from moving.


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Howdy -

Just went through the same dilemma myself. I bought an 08 Fit Sport a few weeks ago and used a Thule T2 on my Grand Cherokee. I hate putting filthy mtb's in the car, so the above idea wouldn't work for me. 

I initially ordered through etrailer.com and they advised that I buy the hiddenhitch, or draw-tite unit as they were a few dollars cheaper than the Curt. They were helpful and courteous on the phone. When the box arrived, the parts baggie was from another hitch, the receiver itself, once installed, was horizontally misaligned - I guess from incorrect welding in the jig, and the folks at etrailer were none too helpful in getting me a new receiver. I contacted 1800hitchit.com and they hooked me up with a Curt unit that I was able to go pick up from the distributor here in Metro Atlanta, GA, the same day. After holding the Hidden Hitch and the Curt in my hands at the same time, I'd say def. go with the Curt. It was maybe $8-9 bucks more but much better built, better finish, etc. Plus, the parts were correct and it took less than 10 minutes to bolt it on. 

Now for the rack. As I said, I was used to the Thule T2, but I hate how heavy it is and hard it is to store when off the car. I have always been intrigued by the Saris Thelma but thought it looked a little flimsy, so I avoided it. After researching it and talking to some people that own the Thelma, I took the plunge and purchased one; however after using it this past weekend with 2 mtb's, we had to remove the seatposts entirely to prevent interference. Works great with my road bike and a mtb, but no good w/two full size mtb's. 

I have now returned the rack and have ordered a Yakima Holdup. Will report back soon.


----------

